# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  SUỐI NƯỚC KHOÁNG MỸ AN - ĐIỂM ĐẾN THƯ GIẢN VÀ NGHỈ DƯỠNG CỦA BẠN - Du lịch Huế

## nguyetnt

Chỉ mất vài phút đi ô tô để tham quan Kinh thành Huế cổ kính và tắm biển Thuận An. Khu Resort gồm 22 phòng ngủ đầy đủ tiện nghi theo lối kiến trúc nhà vườn Huế xưa được tọa lạc trong không gian yên bình thơ mộng. Đây là nơi có nguồn suối nước khoáng lưu huỳnh thiên nhiên độc nhất ở Việt Nam có tác dụng tẩy các tế bào da, làm sạch da, giảm đau cơ, xương khớp... giúp bạn thật sự sảng khoái sau một ngày mệt nhọc vì công việc hoặc đi tham quan.






My An Onsen Spa Resort - điểm đến thư giản và nghỉ dưỡng của bạn.

My An Onsen Spa Resort,Hue

Xã Phú Dương- huyện Phú Vang- Huế -Việt Nam

Tel : ( 84-54)3869 704/3 623442

Fax: ( 84-54)3859 823

Email: sales@myanonsenspa.com.vn
Website: Mỹ An Spa Resort - Huế, Việt Nam



Để đi Huế bạn có thể tham khảo *tour du lịch huế 1 ngày - tour du lich hue 1 ngay*


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* 


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào *du lịch Huế - du lich hue*

----------


## h20love

muốn dc đi thư giãn

----------


## littlelove

được đến đây xả stress, thư giãn thì tuyệt quá

----------


## Hunterist

Tới đây luộc trứng ăn ^^

----------


## anhduc83

Nhìn là đã muốn đi nghỉ dưỡng rồi...

----------


## dung89

Sao ko làm giàn nho thật đi mà làm giả làm gì

----------

